# Milan, northern Italy



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

dated


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Great shots! I love Milan!
Do you have more pictures of trains or railway station?


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Very impressive, please continue


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

dated


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Milano


----------



## Lunar Eclipse (Nov 13, 2010)

Here are some other pictures of Milano Centrale.  Piazza Duca d'Aosta (the square just before the station) is undergoing a major renovation. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1016507&page=146

However, thank you for visiting our city.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

...Milan...another great european city :applause:


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

great pics!


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Great pics, Milan looks to have some high quality retail offerings!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos
and yes, I will never get tired of looking at milan's
and you have an interesting angle of shooting.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos. I particularly love the Vittorio Emmanuele arcade - pretty spectacular.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great thread....thanks for sharing your pics of Milan.:cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

dated


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

In Italy you can find many more beautiful cities than Milan.


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

wow very cool pictures! thanks for sharing, Milan looks awesome :drool:


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

my respect!!!i always like to see on the net pics from my city,on my blog i've some pics like yours.see you........


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

dated


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

dated


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great people pictures from Milan.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

I live next to Milan, sometimes we don't understand Milanese beauty.

Great pictures! Thank you very much, I really appreciated your report!


----------

